# Dell 0F5949 Ethernet Controller driver



## Twinbird24

One of my computers is not connecting to the internet because there is a problem with the Ethernet controller. The motherboard is a Dell 0F5949, I've visited their website but I still can't find a download for the Ethernet controller driver to update it so I can connect to the internet on my computer. Where can I find the correct driver? Thanks!


----------



## Twinbird24

I've found this. I'm not sure if it's the correct driver but it's the best thing I could find, I will try to install it and see it if fixes my problem.
*sorry for the double-post forgot about the edit button


----------



## schw32m

Twinbird24 said:


> One of my computers is not connecting to the internet because there is a problem with the Ethernet controller. The motherboard is a Dell 0F5949, I've visited their website but I still can't find a download for the Ethernet controller driver to update it so I can connect to the internet on my computer. Where can I find the correct driver? Thanks!



Go to intel's support site and DL the drivers for an I-845GV chipset it should have the ethernet driver you are looking for. IF not the broadcom driver from Dell should work.


----------



## Twinbird24

Thanks, I have the broadcom driver, I will try to install it.


----------



## johnb35

The simplest thing to do is since you have a dell computer, either look on dells website under the model of dell system you have or enter the service tag number to get specific downloads for that particular machine.  Or you can right click on the ethernet device in device manager, click on properties, click on the details tab and give me the 4 digit device and vendor id numbers.  Example in attached image.


----------



## Twinbird24

I got it all working, thanks for the help.


----------

